# BBO Composer Contest



## Ben

Original Thread/Post: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-bbo-whats-next-guess-and-win.89169/page-13#post-4576234


Hi there!

You are really quick guessing names and already got the names... And because we have some time left, I thought it would be fun to extend this competition: we will give away 2x2 additional licenses (BBO L and BBO M):

- *Compose a short original piece* with the any of the BBO libraries (including the free Big Bang Orchestra).
- *Only BBO libraries are allowed*, but feel free to make use of the included features of the Synchron Player like FX, time-stretching, ...
- *Post it here* in the thread (attachment, Soundcloud-Link, YouTube-Link...)
- *one submission* per person.
- *Deadline *is the 1st July 13:00 CET.
- Guy Bacos and myself will evaluate all compositions and choose 2 winners from the submissions (as was the will of the people)
- The *theme *for the composition in this round is "Final Hours".

Have fun!


----------



## Guy Bacos

Just want to say, looking forward to listening to the entries of this friendly competition. From the posted pieces I've heard on this forum, this should be exciting!

Best of luck!

Guy


----------



## thov72

so that´s my piece. BBO Free Basics, Capricorn, Demo of Hercules, Jupiter, Kopernikus.
Everything just standard library, only the last note had to be "melodyned" down a whole tone to make it fit ....
Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Ben

thov72 said:


> only the last note had to be "melodyned" down a whole tone








You can click the arrows (17) and extend the range of the instruments up and down an octave, I think this will save you a few minutes 
(Just to be clear: your submission is fine, no need to change it; just wanted to point out this feature)


----------



## thov72

Ben said:


> You can click the arrows (17) and extend the range of the instruments up and down an octave, I think this will save you a few minutes


thanks, Ben, that saves indeed a few minutes. I feel I´ve only scratched at the surface of all the possibilities of this library.


----------



## Rob Cavallo Music

Ben said:


> Original Thread/Post: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-bbo-whats-next-guess-and-win.89169/page-13#post-4576234
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> You are really quick guessing names and already got the names... And because we have some time left, I thought it would be fun to extend this competition: we will give away 2x2 additional licenses (BBO L and BBO M):
> 
> - *Compose a short original piece* with the any of the BBO libraries (including the free Big Bang Orchestra).
> - *Only BBO libraries are allowed*, but feel free to make use of the included features of the Synchron Player like FX, time-stretching, ...
> - *Post it here* in the thread (attachment, Soundcloud-Link, YouTube-Link...)
> - *one submission* per person.
> - *Deadline *is the 29th June 13:00 CET.
> - Guy Bacos and myself will evaluate all compositions and choose 2 winners from the submissions (as was the will of the people)
> - The *theme *for the composition in this round is "Final Hours".
> 
> Have fun!


Unfortunately my package (with the elincese key in) got stuck for "covid" reasons (facepalm) and it still didn't make it to my address. Pity. I wanted to participate!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Rob Cavallo Music said:


> Unfortunately my package (with the elincese key in) got stuck for "covid" reasons (facepalm) and it still didn't make it to my address. Pity. I wanted to participate!



Man, that's a shame.  Any idea when you're gonna be getting the stuff?

Generally not a lot happening in this thread still. I myself had a super busy month and never had the time to work on anything up until yesterday. Maybe the deadline can be pushed back a little? Perhaps it would give some folks time to contribute.


----------



## Rob Cavallo Music

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Man, that's a shame.  Any idea when you're gonna be getting the stuff?
> 
> Generally not a lot happening in this thread still. I myself had a super busy month and never had the time to work on anything up until yesterday. Maybe the deadline can be pushed back a little? Perhaps it would give some folks time to contribute.


Were I to get it Monday in the morning I would try to do something in 2 hours that has value, I like challenges, but at the moment the tracking number says

*The status of your parcel has changed.*​
but looks like it's in the same town for 4 days.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Rob Cavallo Music said:


> Were I to get it Monday in the morning I would try to do something in 2 hours that has value, I like challenges, but at the moment the tracking number says
> 
> *The status of your parcel has changed.*​
> but looks like it's in the same town for 4 days.



2 hours? I need two hours just to remember how music works at all, haha.

Four days without an update sounds like they either screwed something up, or it'll be arriving on Monday. Hopefully 11:00 CET at the latest so you can go crazy in those two hours


----------



## ptram

I, too, have very little hope to finish in time. My fault: I’ve started working in Logic, just to discover that these libraries can work even more effectively in Dorico. They are so expressive, that one can get excellent results even in a notation program. So I made my expression maps and converted the piece to Dorico, learning how the combo works. Useful, but a lot of time stolen to actual composing.

Should the deadline slip, I wouldn't be unhappy...

Paolo


----------



## Ben

Hm... I understand; it was a busy time for me as well... 
This competition should stay something fun and I would like to hear what you guys come up with, so let's say we move the deadline to at least monday the 1st, and in the meantime I will talk with my colleages about this and we see what can be done


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Ben, you're awesome!

Have at it folks


----------



## Rob Cavallo Music

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> 2 hours? I need two hours just to remember how music works at all, haha.
> 
> Four days without an update sounds like they either screwed something up, or it'll be arriving on Monday. Hopefully 11:00 CET at the latest so you can go crazy in those two hours


Ha, nice one Jimmy
I deliberately tend to forget how music works .


----------



## Rob Cavallo Music

Ben said:


> Hm... I understand; it was a busy time for me as well...
> This competition should stay something fun and I would like to hear what you guys come up with, so let's say we move the deadline to at least monday the 1st, and in the meantime I will talk with my colleages about this and we see what can be done


Hi there Ben, thank you for being so kind.
Did you mean Wednesday the 1st?


----------



## Ben

Rob Cavallo Music said:


> Did you mean Wednesday the 1st


Of course... Sorry, had alot going on in the last week, and I'm still processing all the data


----------



## Zero&One

My submission:


----------



## daviddln

Thank you Ben! I've spent the whole night on my track but I haven't finished it yet. It's cool to have two more days.


----------



## Rob Cavallo Music

Here's my theme, I used solely the free BBO.
Ben, I really appreciate the extra days you added to the contest.
Good luck to everybody.


----------



## method1

Oh bugger, I completely forgot about this... will see if I can come up with something in THE FINAL remaining HOURS


----------



## barteredbride

Along with VSLs big bang orchestra, are we allowed any 8-bit mario references in the competition?


----------



## method1

Alright, here's my last minute 8-bit entry.
BBO free, Hercules, Jupiter, Kopernikus, Dorado, Eridanus & approximately 2 notes.


----------



## Ben

barteredbride said:


> Along with VSLs big bang orchestra, are we allowed any 8-bit mario references in the competition?


As long as they originate from one of the BBO packages, why not 
I would not even be mad if you somehow achieve this with the plugins in the Synchron Player!


----------



## Ben

method1 said:


> Alright, here's my last minute 8-bit entry.
> BBO free, Hercules, Jupiter, Kopernikus, Dorado, Eridanus & approximately 2 notes.


Just in time... One hour left


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

The Final Hours indeed! 

Please excuse the lack of mixing or any musical refinement.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

Just imagine if the theme was final minutes. 

BBO Free, BBO Andromeda, BBO Capricorn, BBO Ganymede, BBO Hercules, BBO Jupiter and BBO Kopernikus. No external plugins/fx.

Thanks for the fun competition.


----------



## ptram

Here is my humble (but noisy!) entry. Featuring Free Basic, Andromeda, Black Eye, Dorado, Hercules, Izar.

Be careful with the low frequencies.

Now, I want a bed, a woman, and a bottle of bourbon!

Final Hours Before Dawn

Paolo


----------



## Steve W.

Here is my piece using only BBO free.


----------



## mushanga

Here's my entry...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l54smppbnyaaz50/Final Hours.wav?dl=0

Featuring BBO Free, BBO Kopernikus, BBO Jupiter and BBO Hercules. I had so much fun demoing the BBO brass - they are extremely nimble!

Thank you @Ben and VSL for this opportunity.


----------



## Ben

I did not know how literally most of you would take the theme "Last hours" 
Thank you all for your contributions. @Guy Bacos and myself will listen to these within the next days and choose two winners from it.

And with that this little fun composition ends 
Thank you all and good luck!


----------



## ptram

Ben, thank you for the contest! Having a deadline is always a stimulus to be creative. One might not be able to do all the polish, but at least is invited to explore the tools, and make the creative juices flow!

Paolo


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

ptram said:


> Ben, thank you for the contest! Having a deadline is always a stimulus to be creative. One might not be able to do all the polish, but at least is invited to explore the tools, and make the creative juices flow!
> 
> Paolo



Absolutely! I learned a whole lot about the BBO packs during this romp, although just scratching the surface at this point, and about working with Tutti samples in general, which I'm pretty unexperienced with. I really like how far the BBO libraries can already get you with close to no massaging and how much value they can add to an established orchestra teplate.


----------



## Ben

I'm currently also working on a mockup (just for fun), where I set myself the challenge to do as much as possible with the BBO packs. And I'm impressed how quick it is.



ptram said:


> One might not be able to do all the polish, but at least is invited to explore the tools, and make the creative juices flow!


Exactly! 
Btw, you wrote that you have worked on something but were not able to finish in time. Feel free to post it here as soon as you are finished. Even if it is not for the competition, I would like to hear it


----------



## ptram

Ben said:


> Btw, you wrote that you have worked on something but were not able to finish in time.


Thanks to the added couple days, I was able to finish it, and deliver it five minutes before the deadline! 

Paolo


----------



## Ben

Oh, sorry. Of course, I even downloaded it and put it into the excel sheet...
Too much going on at the same time


----------



## ptram

Hi,

Too late for the contest deadline, but I did some polishing to the submitted piece. Some more space, some more color, a bit of cleaning. I'll post it here, just as a show of an ongoing work with these tools.

Revised "Final Hours Before Dawn"

Playing with the mics does allow for several timbral combinations. It's as if each library contains an apparent set of tools (the patches), and then a second repository containing tool for finer tasks (the mics, focusing on separate sections and the peculiar way they implement that particular technique). I had noticed it in the early Free Basic library, but it is obviously even more apparent in the new, more detailed libraries.

Paolo


----------



## Ben

Thank you all for your contributions! @Guy Bacos and myself listened to all of your compositions, and it was not easy to pick just two winners. We heard a lot of creative ideas and have enjoyed listening to your music.

We have choosen the two winners based on how much we liked it musically, how good the performance/programming and mixing is, and if it fits the theme "Final hours".


Here are the two winners:



Zero&One said:


>






ptram said:


> Final Hours Before Dawn



Please PM me your email-address of your VSL account, so I can add the licenses to your account 


Again, many thanks to all of you!


----------



## Zero&One

wow. Big thanks to yourself and Guy for taking time to do this fun competition ❤️


----------



## Rasoul Morteza

Even though I did not participate in the contest, I very much like the VSL team's attitude here. 

Maybe next time!


----------



## ptram

Ben said:


> Here are the two winners:


Ben, thank you and Guy for the time spent listening and for the prize! I'm really flattened!

And congratulation to all the fellow participants for the great music they let us listen to. There was a lot to learn from them!

Paolo


----------



## method1

Thanks for the comp & congrats to the winners!
Now that the suspense is over i can go ahead and purchase these beauties


----------



## Guy Bacos

Thank you Ben for the initiative with the contest!

All entries had merits and was a shame to elimate all but 1 or 2. It was fun being part of this and hope we do it again soon! 

And congrats to the 2 winners!


----------



## mushanga

Very well done @ptram and @Zero&One ... enjoy the libraries  and thank you once again for the opportunity @Ben @Guy Bacos and VSL


----------

